# There is still ice left...



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm gonna be on the ice wed. I know it's a sore subject so I'm not gonna tell anyone where my honey hole is. The ice should still be at least 7 to 8 inches thick. I don't want everyone punchin' holes and takin' all the fish. *Well*, I guess I'll just keep you guys guess*ing.*I don't want eveyonr to think they'll catch a *ton* of fish or anything. I'm not tryin' to kiss *up* to anyone. I'm just tyring to keep myself from getting *ground*ed.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Lol thats great I wonder how many ppl will get that you shoulda spelled something else out LOL   Good Luck!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't live anywhere near ya, but thats funny!


----------



## icemanohio (Feb 3, 2005)

So your heading to Findley, eh?

LOL, thats awsome!


----------



## Rockman (Jan 22, 2007)

Man I wish I knew where that honey hole is. I did fish near Findlay last Saturday evening until 9:30 and did not even get a bite. Don't think I'll go back there again even if my wife lets me out on Thursday evening. So don't go and brag about how many fish you get at your "special place" because I really don't care. 

By the way Sam, I think we met a couple weeks ago at Monar's on RT 58.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

lol Sam....good luck to you!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

We may have. I drive a white Taurus. I also look surprisingly like my avatar. (The tall one in the middle)


----------



## Rockman (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks somewhat like the guy I met execpt he was holding maggots in his hands.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Nope, I only hold big worms... 

Sorry, that was totally inappropriate. 

(but funny)


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Always wondered about your avatar! Are those 4 boys? If so I have 4 also and it dont take much to make them talk!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Yup, all boys, ages 2, 7, 9, and 13 going on smarta$$!!

The ice at (the reservior that shall not be named) was thin at the edges, but not hard to get onto. Main ice is still about 7 inches clear with about 2 inches white on top. Ramp area is toast until it freezes back. Landed a couple dozen crappies (about 6 keepers) and lost at my best estimate a 36" pike at the hole. Fought him for 22 minutes before the jig popped out. Looked him in the eye in one hole and saw his tail well past the midpoint of the shanty under the ice. I was shakin' for 10 minutes, but his head was definately bigger than my 6 inch hole. Strange thing was, I pulled a crappie not 30 seconds before the pike hit. Usually the other fish scatter when they are around


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Your initial post was hilarious. Cool hooking into the pike. At least you got a good look at it, instead of wondering what got away. Just claim catch and release on that one.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Made it out Sunday. Lots of snow and slush on the ice. Edges are still soft and the current under the ice was enough to put a noticable angle on the lines. Current was flowing east. 4 inches of crap on top of 6 inches of clear. From here on out, I would say we're about done. We may have a day or 2 left but I think I'm gonna pack the ice gear away 'til next year. If I get out once more, I'll post.


----------

